# How do you stop pup jumping on guests?



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Help! Bree is 7 months, in doggy years- the teenage years I'm told. Bree jumps and chews on everyone that walks in our house. I have used a lead and held her down, asked guests, "No eye contact, talk, touch..Nothing works. We don't have a crate, she wasn't crate trained when we rescued her at 5 months. When we leave her alone for a couple of hours, she's been great. I walk her around 2 blocks, twice a day, and she swims daily since we live in SW Florida. Any ideas to stop jumping?? We are signed up for obedience classes the 21st of Aug. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi!!! 

Welcome to teendom. 

Have you tried turning away when she jumps? 

Bear is a jumper. He just assumes you want him on top of you at all times. What worked well for us, is starting with impulse control. Waiting for an ok to eat. Waiting for an ok to walk through a door. Waiting for an ok to fetch a toy I threw. So on and so forth. 

That helps teach the puppy that even if they don't get instant gratification, the reward is coming. Just be patient. 

Hand-in-hand with that, is to redirect them into what you want them to do and praise praise praise when they do it. For me, we started with when I come home. He greets me at the door, and I trained him to give me space to walk in and to sit down and wait for me to say ok before getting excited and playing. I have a chance to set my keys and purse down and then I can really reward him for waiting. He mouths on me so I tell him to go find a toy so we have something to plug up the shark for a minute. 

We've had some set backs because he is injured and hasn't had many visitors to practice on; so make sure you practice all over the place. At home. At the mall. At the park, etc. and reward like crazy when she does it correctly.


I hope this helps.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you! Great suggestions! I do "wait" with food, treats, exiting the door, going swimming. We all turn our backs on her when she jumps with OFF and enter our house with No talk, touch, eye contact-then praise. As of late she just goes bezerk around new people, walking and visiting. Hormones? Age? Waiting for a year to have her spade on our Vets advice. Thank you, great ideas! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh and Brave, the plugging up the sharks mouth is a classic! Too funny! Hope your Bear heals soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To make training easier, could you wear her out right before guests come over? If she has less energy, maybe she will be less inclined to be so exuberant? 

If Bear is not "getting" it and I've tried. When he jumps, I will hold his paws I.y hands (gently) and look him in the face and say "no", wait 5 seconds then follow that up with a redirect "off" or "sit" then praise for the good behavior. 

If you watch her closely, she should have tell-tell signs that she is getting overwhelmed and/or right before she jumps. If you can redirect her before she jumps, it would be easier to train her away from it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I forgot about that! I prefer to redirect. Holding her paws is what I used to use on our first Golden, Dakota. Dakota was a big boy and that worked well. Its been 15 years since we've had a pup. Different too since Bree was older when we got her. Swimming and retrieving her retriever just seems to hype her up. Longer walks aren't possible in the afternoon heat here. We play hide and seek, fetch and laser light in house. Everything is a learning experience for these kids- Our brother in law will be here for 3 days, Friday. He's not a dog person..lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Focus on preventing the jumping up from happening and being rewarded, while you train her to 'sit to greet' - remember she is 'rewarded' every time she makes contact with the person she is greeting. Confine behind a gate or in another room while guests, enter your home, have them settled (seated) before bringing her out, if everyone is calm and settled, it will help her to calm herself. Focus on rewarding the behaviors you do want, if she sits on her own reward it, if she approaches the visitors in a calm(er) fashion reward her for it. If she is too excited, stop, stand on the leash at about halfway, and wait until she settles into a sit or down, once she does reward, and move forward again. The goal is to have her approach your guests calmly. 
Start training with people she knows, set it up so that you are inside with your girl on leash, the other person outside. Load up with some high value treats, cue (or lure if need be) and reward the sit a good distance from the door. Have the person open the door, if she holds the sit, reward frequently for it, if not, stop the treats, (do not correct her) the person closes the door, repeat until she can hold the sit while the person opens the door and steps into the room. Once the person can step into the room, and she can hold the sit, work on the approach, have the person move towards her slowly, reward while she holds the sit, if she breaks the sit, the person stops, or moves back a step or two. When the person is close enough they can give her attention and/or a few treats as long as she holds the sit. Once she is doing well with family members, practice again with friends and on walks meeting total strangers.

It will take some time, practice and rewarding the behaviors you do want, but be consistent - avoid situations where she can jump on people.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Charliethree! Great advice again! I'll have my husband practice with us first, then I'll have our son come over and help us. Bree goes gaga over him. I took Bree over to see my mom who is recovering from a serious stroke. Mom's left side is affected. Bree not only did not jump on her, she licked mom's arm and left foot than laid at her feet. Good as gold. She is so smart, I'm sure with practice she'll catch on quickly. I love our forum! Its great to have support Brave and Charliethree! Thank you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing Bree, she is a lucky girl! Keep in mind that she is fairly new to you, being rehomed is stressful for a dog of any age, and that anxiety can result in 'out of character' behavior, including over-excitement in new situations. You will likely find that the longer she is with you and the more you work with her, rehearsing and rewarding basic obedience skills, the more settled (less easily over excited) and confident that she has truly found her forever home.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am far from an expert on training. That said, I find our young one does far better when we tell her what we want her do and reward her like crazy than when we tell her NO! Like most humans, she adores praise and cuddles.

Good luck!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been using clicker training and lots of praise and treats, bananas, frozen chicken pieces, kibble, stuffed kongs, carrots and lots of love, hugs and happy voice. She seems laps with me
Bree had never had a toy when we got her, taken for a walk. The people bought her and were going to take her to a puppy mill breeder. We drove 4 hrs to Homestead and got her. This is Bree's ride home with her first toy. We love her dearly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

*swim laps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Tucker still jumps sometimes, he's 14 months, but its much better, I kept a leash on him and stood on the leash so he couldnt jump, eventually he just would lay down.


----------

